

Ask HN: CPM - Eyeballs vs Impressions - rumpelstiltskin

Hey guys,<p>I have seen CPM referred to as both cost per thousand <i>eyeballs</i> and cost per thousand <i>impressions</i> (or pageviews).<p>I am confused. An eyeball can result in multiple impressions/pageviews, so how are cost per thousand eyeballs and cost per thousand impressions the same thing?<p>Basically, if 10,000 visitors (eyeballs) result in 100,000 pageviews (impressions), will a CPM of $1 result in $10 or $100?
======
noodle
the term "eyeballs" is in reference to someone looking at an ad once.
equivalent to a single page impression.

